# How to befriend my pigeon?



## Winefairlady (May 21, 2019)

Hello, pigeon people!

Almost two months ago I picked up both injured and very ill squeaker (must have been about 3 weeks old since his voice started changing recently) and I’ve been taking care of him since then. By the time I found him he was basically blind since one of his eyes was completely closed and swollen from the infection and the other one was literally dislocated from the skull (probably result of being hit by the car. Of course I made sure he gets proper medical attention, so by this time he can properly see with at least one eye. The other one is still in place but sadly he can’t see with it anymore and it’s in the proces of healing from minor surgery. 

However I was told by the vet that I need to clean that eye at least twice a day and obviously the little bird isn’t very happy about it. Sometimes I manage to do it while he just sits on my hand but as he feels much better, he started move around a lot so for the past two days I had to restrain him by wrapping him in a towel to do so and since then he doesn’t seem to trust me as much as he used to. 

Sometimes when I touch him just to stroke his back he starts shaking a lot which I believe is due to fear, even though he doesn’t really try to run or fly away. Any advice on how to win him over again? I spend a lot of time with him, just not entirely sure what to do.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Most pigeons don't like to be touched, even some babies reared from a very young age will sometimes become scared of your hands as they grow older. You can offer him treats like chopped up raw unsalted peanuts. Pigeons just love them. You will first need to mix the peanuts with his food so that he can develop a taste for them. Then start offering them from your hand.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

It’s more the the cleaning of the eye, than the towel. After he heals and time passes he won’t dwell on it as the routines change. There is nothing you can do about it as he needs this care.


----------

